# 2016 BMW 650i DOOR WOOD TRIM REMOVAL HELP



## LawrenceK (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey folks, I need some advice removing some trim in my 6 series, I’m in the process of removing all my trim, I have already removed most of it but I am stuck on the door trim, I cannot find any information online about removing the trim, does anyone have some information that can help me remove the trim?


----------

